# Valve lash settings on Tecumseh model OHSK70 72516C. Factory Installed motor on John Deere 724D



## greencuda68 (Jan 19, 2021)

All,
Does anyone know the valve lash settings on the Tecumseh model OHSK70 72516C engine. I've scoured the internet and have come up unsuccessful on this challenge.

There does not appear to be a very big gap present on the both valves ?

Thanks in Advance..............😀


----------



## greencuda68 (Jan 19, 2021)

I found Them. Here's the link:
Tecumseh Engine Specifications



https://www.barrettsmallengine.com/p/tecumseh-overhead-valve-engine-manual.html#page_87


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

also info here: https://www.smallenginesuppliers.co...h_4-Cycle_OHV_Engines_Service_Information.pdf

looks like the valve clearance is spec'd at 0.004" for both intake and exhaust


----------



## greencuda68 (Jan 19, 2021)

paulm12 said:


> also info here: https://www.smallenginesuppliers.co...h_4-Cycle_OHV_Engines_Service_Information.pdf
> 
> looks like the valve clearance is spec'd at 0.004" for both intake and exhaust


Thank You for the followup. Adjustment went great !


----------

